
Can London’s Knife-Crime Crisis Be Stopped? - hhs
https://www.newyorker.com/news/letter-from-the-uk/can-londons-knife-crime-crisis-be-stopped
======
pixl97
It really appears there is just a shell of the building left. Unfortunately
there is not much footage from ground level close to the structure at this
time

